# A great DVD that really helps to improve your work!



## LeeJ

Hi Dennis;

The pie crust table is a beautiful project to make. Reminds me, I still have to finish mine.

That and about ten other projects in the shop.

The legs are a bit tricky to carve.

Have fun.

Lee


----------



## teenagewoodworker

ya. they really are nice. especially the tiger and quilted maple ones. beautiful stuff! but i think walnut would look amazing too!


----------

